# chicken question



## LarryWolfe (Nov 30, 2006)

Good question!  I never thought about that!  Can't wait to get an answer on this.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 30, 2006)

I did it for grilling and it sucked.

I mean it sucked.  Burnt buttermilk is not a
good seasoning.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 30, 2006)

I tried a buttermilk brine on a few occasions.  Started out simply adding a few tablespoons of powdered buttermilk then eventually worked up to subbing about a quart of regular fresh buttermilk for a quart of the brine. Found the high dollar good quality buttermilk (Borden Country Store Golden Churn Brand) worked well for this purpose. The cheap stuff did not work so well.  Changed up the texture due to something..too much acid maybe? If you get the good stuff should make a nice addition.  Tends to turn the meat nice n white for some reason.  Now never did try just a straight buttermilk soak for some reason. 

bigwheel




			
				Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> People brine(?)/marinate(?) chicken in buttermilk before breading and frying. Has anybody tried soaking their chicken in buttermilk before smoking or grilling?
> 
> Has anybody tried it in any comps?


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 30, 2006)

Back in the day when chickens really were yardbirds, they were very very tough. Kind of like a fowl would be today. The enzymes in the buttermilk partially denature the protein making the meat  more tender. It also adds a little flavor and gives the flour something to stick to.

I usually brine the chicken then give it a 1 hour bath in buttermilk before frying.

Al


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 30, 2006)

Can't remember much about it, but I did just let it soak for a while.
Did I rinse it?  Pretty sure.  Rub?  No idea.  I just remember that it
tasted bad.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmm... Cappy's slipping. Can't even remember why he invented it....and how to use it.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Nov 30, 2006)

I just got a craving for Strouds .... MMMMMM buttermilk.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 1, 2006)

Ya'll got too much money. The Buttermilk costs more than the yard bird! Chicken is chicken, just cook it for the Mrs. If I were just cooking for myself, the word "chicken" would disappear from my lexicon. It's a pork fat thing, no a beef thing, no a lobster thing. Heck, it's just a thing.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 1, 2006)

Now Uncle Al..that sounds like a good plan to me. Makes sense. Thanks for sharing.  Just surprised I aint thunk of it afore now

bigwheel




			
				Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Back in the day when chickens really were yardbirds, they were very very tough. Kind of like a fowl would be today. The enzymes in the buttermilk partially denature the protein making the meat  more tender. It also adds a little flavor and gives the flour something to stick to.
> 
> I usually brine the chicken then give it a 1 hour bath in buttermilk before frying.
> 
> Al


----------



## DaleP (Dec 2, 2006)

If you are going to fry the chicken, buttermilk works great. Im with Cappy on this one.


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 2, 2006)

Is the buttermilk a straight sub out for water in a brine?  Would someone like to share a good buttermilk soak for fried chicken.  I'm making some over the weekend and I would like to give it a try.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeppers..the scientifical expuriments I run..you just short the brine a quart o water for the quart o buttermilk.  Now Im telling ya in advance yet againt dont buy the cheap buttermilk. It jacks with the texture. Get the high dollar stuff.  Bordens Golden Churn Country Store Brand..thats the one you want. You buy the cheap low cal stuff it will mess you all up. 

bigwheel


----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 3, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Is the buttermilk a straight sub out for water in a brine?  Would someone like to share a good buttermilk soak for fried chicken.  I'm making some over the weekend and I would like to give it a try.
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack



I brine the chicken in 1 cup kosher salt dissolved in 1 gallon of water for about two hours. Then rinse and pat dry, into buttermilk for about an hour. then into seasoned flour. Fry.

Al


----------

